# Spinach



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

The last two nights I've had a small handful of raw spinach and the next morning I've had really good BM - in fact this morning was a bit too much.Is raw spinach good for constipation - this is the only thing I've done different the last two nights and is it safe to eat - can eating too much do you any harm. I've been eating it raw but wonder would it have the same effect if it was cooked?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the only concern with eating a lot of spinach is if you get oxalate kidney stones easily you may need to watch how much you eat. It is a high oxalate food.However most people that run constipated tend to drink plenty of water to help with the constipation and that helps prevent kidney stones as well.http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=48


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So reading the article is it only kidney stones that I would need to be wary of? Or are there other health risks?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As far as I know that is the only one. I really never hear about spinach being some terribly dangerous vegetable you have to be really really careful about. Most people think everyone should eat a lot more of it. It is very nutritious and it tends to be low in the things that set IBSers off (it isn't a gassy veggie like brocolli or beans)


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Kathleen - as usual - many thanks


----------

